
Assange's insurance: Password to a 1.3Gb file of unfiltered leaks - kjrose
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/wikileaks-founder-threatens-to-release-entire-cache-of-unfiltered-files/article1825922/
======
j2d2j2d2
Could any crypto guru's take a guess at how strong this claim is?

 _protected with an unbreakable 256-bit encryption key_

~~~
Herring
There is not enough energy in the sun to perform the instructions necessary to
break AES256.

Source: <http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/07/01/2141226>

